# The most important part of Christmas



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

What is to you - resting, getting together with friends or family, giving and receiving gfts, or eating special foods?


----------



## Wren (Nov 30, 2019)

Christmas to me is an end of year celebration with my family, grateful we’ve made it through another year together


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2019)

*The best part of Christmas to me is being with my loved ones.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2019)

At this point in my life, it's the memories.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)

Christmas is a feast day to commemorate the birth of Christ.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2019)

All above but mainly to celebrate Christ's birthday.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2019)

The reason for the season is 'axial tilt'.  This is why we have the solstices and equinoxes. The Winter Solstice on 22nd. Dec is the start of Yuletide when for thousands of years people have celebrated the Sun being at its lowest point and then rising again to start a new year.  The 25th. Dec was the Roman festival of "Sol Invictus" and it is believed that this date was chosen as "Christmas" in a.d. 336 to fit in with existing  Pagan beliefs.

Some people celebrate the 25th as a Christian festival.  I celebrate the period as a Natural one and go along with Wren's view.  It's a time to be with friends and family.  A time to  reflect on the past year and look forward to the new one.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 1, 2019)

Christmas for me was a time of family getting together and shared memories. It gets harder every year for me now as parents are gone, 2 sisters have passed away; 2 brothers have dementia and the remaining don't want to bother anymore. I feel like if I didn't initiate get-togethers with my immediate family and my daughter's family, no one would bother. It gets so depressing. Sigh...sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2019)

IrisSenior, I sympathise with your situation..  Our parents  passed away many years ago and we've lost contact with other family members.  Sadly, several residents of the village have passed away recently, some are in poor health, and others have lost elderly parents. In a small village where most people know each other, it casts a shadow over what should be a more joyous time.

I'm grateful that we still have a close relationship with our own children, although  our daughters live some distance away.  I hope you get things sorted out and you have a brighter time ahead.


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2019)

christmas is a pain in the ******


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2019)

Charry, I would agree with you, but Mrs. L  doesn't allow me to be miserable, so I console myself with the food and a bottle or two of decent wine .  I prefer Boxing day.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

Totally alone....merry Xmas to all.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 25, 2019)

We're here with you Autumn72 - Merry Christmas!

It's all about getting together with family and friends (some are both) for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2019)

@Autumn72 , just hubby and me having a quiet Christmas at home.  You're not completely alone if you're here with us.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

For myself...just the memories now....

Thank you for that post, @SeaBreeze 

And I am thinking especially of those who are saddened by holidays.

Glad for those who do enjoy them!!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

The best part ? A reason to spoil people with homemade cookies  that’s socially acceptable
Then in order - the food, the Christmas carols, the lights, the smells and the seasonal spirit & joy.


----------

